# What kind of pics do you want to see?



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I think of taking a bunch of pics when I work bees and was curious what would be interesting? What do the folks of beesource want to see and share with each other?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

All ovem


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Hummm...
How about a unsuited beeker taunting an africanized hive?

Everybody loves sharp closeups. I think the newbies might like closeups of new eggs in cell, 3 day larva, 10 day larve, drone cells vs worker vs queen. Someone last week wanted pics of a frame with a queen to practice finding her. You get the idea.


----------



## Jack T. (Apr 21, 2007)

Walliebee said:


> Hummm...
> How about a unsuited beeker taunting an africanized hive?
> 
> Everybody loves sharp closeups. I think the newbies might like closeups of new eggs in cell, 3 day larva, 10 day larve, drone cells vs worker vs queen. Someone last week wanted pics of a frame with a queen to practice finding her. You get the idea.


Yes please! We're getting our first bees after church today!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

We all just like seeing other people’s setups, their bees, queens, equipment, locations, etc. I suspect there is nothing you can't put up that we won't want to see . . . bee related that is.

Keith


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Heck, we even enjoyed odfrank's "obscene" honey and wax photos!

I like to see anything cool. Bee closeups, informational "cut out" or "swarm catch" pics, bees on flowers, bee yards, painted hives... anything!


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

*Stings!*

Pics of the swelled up eyes and lips and other various stings everybody gets. Usually from not suiting up...."just this one time" 

Tom


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Tom - could have had one of me yesterday. I was done messing with the girls and she got me around a corner and 50 feet away from the hives. Eyebrow swelled up, and shortly thereafter my hands were itching, followed by my feet, knees, elbows and lips. Eyelids got swollen and my lips were starting before I got the attention I needed.

Never had that reaction before. I am hoping there is some truth to the rumors that certain NSAIDS prior to the sting can make one appear to be temporarily allergic. If not I am in for a long de-sensitization process.

Got me an epipen now.

Keith


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeowwww! I got one on the back of the noggin the other day but it didn't swell too much. I had already shed the suit then remembered that one of the hives needed a reducer...not too smart.
Tom


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Walliebee said:


> Hummm...
> How about a unsuited beeker taunting an africanized hive?


Hey, this is a PG forum


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Keith Benson said:


> Tom - could have had one of me yesterday. I was done messing with the girls and she got me around a corner and 50 feet away from the hives. Eyebrow swelled up, and shortly thereafter my hands were itching, followed by my feet, knees, elbows and lips. Eyelids got swollen and my lips were starting before I got the attention I needed.
> 
> Never had that reaction before. I am hoping there is some truth to the rumors that certain NSAIDS prior to the sting can make one appear to be temporarily allergic. If not I am in for a long de-sensitization process.
> 
> ...


Keith, our club treasurer developed a fullblown reaction like yours, however, she actually had been reacting to stings for quite awhile, she just didn't realize it - itchy palms and feet for the most part. She gave up beekeeping, her kids are doing it now. She's just gone through desensitization and the doctor told her she's no longer allergic - but don't push it. I hope you don't have the same fate!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jesus_the_only_way said:


> ...I had already shed the suit then remembered that one of the hives needed a reducer.


This could have been me yesterday. It was late afternoon, only a few bees still flying. I went to slide the reducer into place, and the hive said "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZ!

I beat a hasty retreat, reducer in hand.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Ann said:


> but don't push it. I hope you don't have the same fate!


Thanks! I have an epi-pen, some liquid benadryl, primatene mist and a cell phone. I won't be dinking around without backup until I can tell if this was an odd event or I have to get desensitized. I will be talking to an allergist in the near future.

Keith


----------



## cdsomerl (May 23, 2007)

*Ack!*

I thought cell phones made them all freak out and fly into each other... thought I read that in the news...

I would love to see some pictures of drones. Since I am new, every time I see a drone I go "Theres the queen! Wait theres another one. And another..."

Actually I'd like to see pics of queens, I guess.

Looking last nite, most of bees are black, some bright gold, some striped. I am quite confused about it.


----------

